# Water pump is going bad, is it covered under power train warranty?



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

You should be good!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Due to the high number of problems, the water pump has it's own warranty that's longer than the power train warranty. Whatever it is, you're well within it.


----------



## BrownHP800 (Feb 2, 2015)

I was hoping it was just the belt or the idler pulley but no such luck. When I spin the pump you can hear it whine.

Cool. I was going to do it myself but might as well let the dealer do it and save a few $$


----------

